# best salter/sander for the money



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

im sure im beating a dead horse with this question but what would be the best salter for the money? currently i have a snow-ex salter the 575 and it works good its just getting tired and i think im going to replace it before the season starts. i would like to get one that "could" handle sand if needed but not planning on using sand, are the buyers salters anygood? they seem to be the cheapest?

thanks

danny


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

teamartic,

i wouldn't recommend strait sand in those types of spreaders unless it was extremely dry and maybe half the weight. travel creates additional packing,cold weather could create freezing if any moisture is in the sand and thus "one big salt lic". jmo


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah i realize that and im not planning on using sand unless i have to its just incase we get another shortage again and i like to use sand around the farm just for the hills on the drives. has anyone had any dealings with the buyers brand of salters? are they any good?


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like you want to stick with a tailgate spreader. Airflo MSS is a tried and proven one for spreading any material, we have 2 and they are workhorses, pricey though. Downeaster and Smith spreaders each have a small stainless one also, but I have no experience with them. Basically with these units you get the build of a full size v-box, in a smaller package, as opposed to the poly tailgates that all use a spinner and vibrators to run material through these use conveyors. These are all 1/4-1/3 yd. and go on a receiver hitch


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah i was planning on keeping a tailgate salter nothing too big 600 lbs or so i dont do enough salting to justify a v-box and i like to see out my back window. i just dont want to spend a big chunk of change because i dont do alot of lot salting really only 3 places about 10 bags a storm the rest is all for side walks and i have a walk behind for that. i have a snow ex now the motor is just getting tired and it has been around the block so rather then spend 300 on a motor. i though i would just get a new one. a spreader lasts me around 10 years or so i really dont use it much


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Magnum Salt Spreaders is the only way to go


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.discountsnowplowparts.com/salt_spreaders.htm
354-0575 
Polyethylene Model

354-0580
Stainless Steel Model

Magnum SUV and Pickup Hopper Salt Spreaders

Magnum Receiver Salt Spreaders made by Imperial have incorporated a better idea for long lasting operation. Imperial completed an exhaustive study of light-to-medium duty salt Spreaders and found the most common problem was the transmission. Sixty percent of field complaints involved drive mechanisms that would stick or stall. Nearly 40% of users polled had problems with auger power and 27% experienced control or wiring problems. Knowing the weak spots, Imperial set out to eliminate them in the MAGNUM series. These units will spread #1 rock salt, calcium chloride and other ice melting materials in a spread pattern more than 40 feet across.

Weight Capacity: 350 Pounds 
Cubic Capacity: 5.75 cu ft. 
Hopper Material: 304 Stainless Steel or Polyethylene 
Empty Weight: SS - 130 pounds, Poly - 120 pounds 
Mounting Method: Hitch, 2 inch receiver

Dimensions:
Stainless Steel - 33"H x 49"W x 30"D 
Polyethylene - 35.5"H x 49"W x 30"D

Standard Equipment: Wiring harness, Variable speed controller with on/off & burst positions, Two ratcheting tie-down straps

Two Year Warranty


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Smith Spreaders. The only spreaders we will buy. We had 1 issue with it and it was accually a factory error. The chain was a little to tight (the chain the brings the salt back not the one that turns the motor) so we loosened it in the mean time the guy we called from the factory overnight aired a motor for free and said keep the motor if it turns out the chain is tight ( which he told us to do while we awaighted the motor). 
So we have a spair sitting in the shop for free. What ever you do, go stainless. Not poly unless EVERYTHING is poly. Have a Fisher tail gater, think its a speedcaster, the containter it self is nice but the spinner and frame is falling appart. JMO


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

snowplow71,

I agree, I also stayed clear of the snow-Ex 8000 Models because of that situation. JMO


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The Poly and Stainless Salt Doggs are nice 
No rust, and fluid film on everything for the last 3 years


----------



## plow time NS (Oct 22, 2008)

Snowex ha s a new spreader it is the SP-1575 it is a smaller version of the 1875 nad can be installed in the reciever hitch, it will spread salt/sand/ or 50/50 mix its capitisy is about the same as the sp-575 check it out


----------



## hollywoodh2o (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Guys, I have a bed spreader ( Salt Dogg ) got it last season, used it maybe 5 times last year, it's over kill for the properties that I plow /sand. I want to down size to tail gate spreader. What is the best out there and how much would you think that I could get for the bed sander??


----------



## 420CANUCK (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a new (well it is used) poly speedcaster i bought used from my dealer for $2200 installed. a new one was $4800 and the used one is two years old. I use it to spead salt on my own company parking lot (park 90 cars) and my 1/4 mile long laneway. anyway, is there a good chance this peader is a piece of crap. Are they durable? We just had 15 cm of snow here two days ago - about 6 inches.


----------

